# My miniature horse



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

Okay, I have only told a few people about him but here he is!!!

These are older pictures of him but you can still see what he looks like.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Alyssa he's soooo cute!! I want one!! How do they "get along" with the goaties?


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

My mini is separate from my goats but he was pastured next to goats his whole life.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Handsome little guy. Is he trained to pull a cart? Mine is and she could go for hours. Just wondering if all of them are like that.

My mini gets along with goats fine, but since she is so much bigger than the ND's I get worried she will hurt them by accident. I had two Nubian's at one point and they got along fine with her.


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

He isnt trained to pull a cart. He was just a pasture horse...I am in the process of training him now. I will be training him in jumping and other things....maybe halter. I would like for him to pull a cart eventually though. My neice and nephew would love that!


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

fyi, I had a Nigerian doeling (about 4 mos. old), get into the pasture with my colt...I saw her in there and turned to finish and put the hose down to go get her out...looked up again...she was dead. I'm sure it wasn't malicious...but I don't know exactly how it happened. So, be careful.


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

My goodness- there's almost more tail than horse there- what a cutie. 
I tried training a shetland pony for a little girl once but it was hard to teach the pony to canter when there was no one to ride her even when she was on the lunge line or ground driving. She only had two speeds- stop and going so fast her legs were a blur. Got her to walk and trot safely- she had a great stop (too good a stop) and was good on turning but I never did get a safe canter on her.


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

he does have a really long tail. His mane was long too but it looked really bleached so i clipped it a little.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

He's a handsome fella!!


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks Sarah!


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

He's adorable!


----------



## Shelly (Oct 5, 2007)

He's too cute. What's his name? and how old is he? Shelly


----------

